
A Hidden Cost to Giving Kids Their Vegetables - edward
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/16/opinion/why-poor-children-cant-be-picky-eaters.html?emc=edit_th_20160216&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=54077174
======
mchahn
I experienced picky eating with my kids but only after a certain age. They
would eat anything, broccoli, spicy food, whole-grain breads. Then all of a
sudden, I think maybe at 1.5 years old, they wouldn't eat anything (without a
battle) other than mcnuggets, white bread, etc. I haven't read about this
anywhere.

My theory is that in ancient times it was important for babies to eat anything
parents gave them until they were old enough to wander away. At that point it
became more important to not like strange tastes like poisonous berries.

